# No heat while idling



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

The heater in my X-trail works fine as long as you are driving or if you press the gas peddle so the vehicle idles above the normal idle speed.
Once you come to a stop and the vehicle idles (approx 700 RPM) the heating system is still going (i.e., the fan) but the heat stops.
The temperature guage is normal and the coolant appears to be normal.
Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------

